# Sick Day Shooting Vid



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Today is my second day in a row home sick from work. I'm not on death's door or anything, just too sick to go in and deal with little kids all day. I'll say it's because I don't want them to get sick. Yeah, that's it....
Anyway, I don't feel like doing much besides sitting here browsing the forum but I can't help wanting to shoot! I decided to combine the two: shooting down my indoor "range" while seated at my computer.
I'd never really tried seated-shooting before. It works ok! Seems to take out some variables, once you get used to the new point of view.
Here's a little video of my efforts, taking out a marble at 33ft while seated:






Now if you'll excuse me I need to go vaccuum out my catchbox :lol:


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice, shot! Yeah, I have tried sitting with some success . Of cours not fortunate enough to do it in the comforts of my own home.

LGD


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Good shot!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Ol' Eagle Eye MJ strikes again!!! Good shot! If you hunt a lot, you have to get used to shooting from all sorts of awkward positions.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Well, I just watched this again, and I realized something......

It looks like you are using a blowgun dart (self made) as a marble stand.. Great idea, especially since I couldn't figure out a good way to use a marble as a target. I know that wasn't the message of the video, but none the less, I found it useful

Thanks

LGD


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> Well, I just watched this again, and I realized something......
> 
> It looks like you are using a blowgun dart (self made) as a marble stand.. Great idea, especially since I couldn't figure out a good way to use a marble as a target. I know that wasn't the message of the video, but none the less, I found it useful
> 
> ...


Yep, sho'nuff.

Duct tape cone screw dart. Otherwise I would have just taped the marble to a piece of string.


----------

